# Using OpenGL: via NSView-Classes or still GLUT?



## satowai (Jul 25, 2001)

After 2 seconds one might be thinking via GLUT is faster. Wrong? What are the positive/negative aspects of using GLUTwins and NSViews?


----------



## monty (Aug 1, 2001)

The main advantage of glut is that it is very cross platform, so if you want to port your app use glut. If you want to use any of the niceties of Cocoa then use NSViews. Glut is a lot simpler if you just want to make a simple OpenGL app, you don't have to worry about Interface Builder and all that.

Peter


----------

